# September photo contest



## Jazz & Jules

Awwwwww, I thought it was going to be sad faces and had my photo already picked out! I guess Steph changed her mind! LOL!


----------



## missmarstar

Here's my entry!


----------



## marshab1

yes she did. Both themes were good ideas.


----------



## janine

Green...it has been so dry I am not sure I can find anything Green in the state of Maryland!!! But good luck everyone


----------



## Hurley'sMommy

I sure miss Hurley when he was a puppy....he was so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Laurie

Here is my pic:


----------



## HiTideGoldens

This is one of my favorite pictures of Jack with my husband:


----------



## Maggies mom

Here is Maggie:


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Puppy playdate. This was last November, with Maxie, Mojo, Lexie and Duke the GSD (with his mommy Lindsay). We took like 13 photos and none of them turned out with them all looking at the camera nicely. LOL.


----------



## Ranger

Well, not the best pic but it was Ranger's first hike ever. Funnily enough, he's actually looking out over "Ranger's Ridge" - the name of the mountain ridge we were on. So the caption is,

"Ranger overlooking Ranger's Ridge"


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Liam*

Here is Liam.....


----------



## Gator

*Dad, is that a bear behind you?*

We have had several black bear sightings in the area this year so I was a bit concerned, when just before taking this photo, Holly seemed to be very interested in something behind me!


----------



## boo.and.hanna

here is brewster enjoying some time in the florida sun.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Asia preparing for her famous head shot...*

]83287[/attach]


----------



## cory

Here is one of my daughter taking Dakota for a walk in the backyard.


----------



## paula bedard

This pic's a few years old...when I still had a little sunlight through the trees to create a little green going on...but Ike still looks the same.


----------



## Ljilly28

Here's Tally at 10 months old, at field training in the rain:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Penny scouting out the deer on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Megora

Changed my mind. 

Here the beast coming out of the front woods...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Please ignore the non golden in the corner!


----------



## ohdish!

Here you go - Green and Gold, and the happy expression of our buddy, Knox. He was waiting for his Jolly ball to be tossed....


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon at six months old.


----------



## SimTek

Samantha "Sam Dog" in the front yard.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Here's Duke looking very pleased to show off how handsome he is after being at the groomer.


----------



## windfair

*Green and (Sort-a) Gold*










*Ranger LOVES the great outdoors, especially the dirt!*


----------



## Chuck's Dad

Charlie about 2 days after we brought him home.
Even though the carpet and the walls had some chunks taken out of them, pictures this make it worth it. I wouldn't say the cats agree though.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I know it's not my Golden, but Hunter was running around like a puppy this weekend and I'm so happy for him. =) If I have to enter a Golden picture, just let me know and I'll change my entry.


----------



## Debles

Well here we go again: There is green and the gold are my boys. : )


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack, peek a pooh


----------



## MittaBear

I guess I'll have to submit this picture since it's one of my favorites of Chester - he's enjoying laying in the grass and eating it too.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Bogey and Ace on Easter morning 2010


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hard to pick but I'll submit this one. Green and Gold and a little bit of pink!


----------



## Jamm

Ahh so it wont let me edit but is it okay if i change my photo? to this one?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Gus enjoying the beautiful view at Black Balsam in Western NC:


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

Here is our entry


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I just want to say that all of these photos are amazing...you all some some beautiful dogs! My girl is allowed outside now I think we need to head to the park!!


----------



## MidasMom

My Midas and our blooming crab apple tree. One of my favorite pics.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

MidasMom said:


> My Midas and our blooming crab apple tree. One of my favorite pics.


 You should have this in a frame I love it. She is a beauty!!!


----------



## jealous1

A little hard to tell, but the car is green and Joey is sitting in the driver's seat saying, "When are we going to leave mom?"


----------



## MelMcGarry

Here is Tucker in May in Iowa


----------



## Finn's Fan

Old gold enjoying a fall nap in the green grass until he was rudely interrupted


----------



## MelMcGarry

MittaBear said:


> I guess I'll have to submit this picture since it's one of my favorites of Chester - he's enjoying laying in the grass and eating it too.


I still absolutely love this photo of Chester!


----------



## otiss mummy

*otis*

heres my piccy of otis


----------



## *Brady*

Here's my picture of Brady...loving being outside with his toys!


----------



## wyldeflower

Callum


----------



## PB&J

Okay so these aren't nature pictures...but as I was looking through my photos to find some for the contest I found some comical ones of Lily being green and gold. So these aren't meant to be submitted for the contest, just to make you smile! 
p.s-I love all the beautiful shots this month!

Lily dyed green after playing in the freshly-mowed grass








Lily vs the shower puff...she won!








The motivation for us to get a new Christmas tree...after she pulled the branch off the old one! :doh:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

My Golden Gunner on Green


----------



## coppers-mom

:doh: I didn't get the green and gold reference when I read the category for this month.

I can be a little (okay - a lot) dense.

These are all beautiful pictures. Green and _Gold_. I get it now.:doh::uhoh::doh::uhoh::no:


----------



## Kally76

Here is a photo of Ranger in a field of clover. There are a few specks of gold in there.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley after he stole his brush and ran around with his "prize"


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm really liking the green & gold pictures - those were my high school colors! =)


----------



## Karen2

*Green and Gold-en & dirt*

This is my favorite picture of Sierra, not my favorite hole she was digging!. I used FotoSketcher for a version of it and it framed on my wall.









the fotosketcher version...








Karen


----------



## Ljilly28

Riley is the most beautiful golden- love his head, his face, his smile every time I see him!


----------



## xSLZx

All these pics are so cute!! 

Sage in our backyard...though the grass isn't so green anymore.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Really annoying.. only one submission per member. 

But I made a decision. Bob's birthday is in September. This is Bob as a puppy and one day after a few minutes in the yard my golden's fluffy puppy coat was full of sticky green seeds.


----------



## mcgorman

*Genny*

Here is Genny enjoying her time on the Neversink River in New York.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Here's my Smooch!


----------



## Ljilly28

MittaBear said:


> I guess I'll have to submit this picture since it's one of my favorites of Chester - he's enjoying laying in the grass and eating it too.


That is an adorable photo!


----------



## Ljilly28

Golden in the grass ala kindhearted fraternity boy on a college spring party weekend! Can you say "relaxed"?


----------



## Riley's Mom

Ljilly28 said:


> Riley is the most beautiful golden- love his head, his face, his smile every time I see him!


Thanks Jill. You have quite the good looking crew too!


----------



## Walker

Seriously excellent pics, all. It's gonna be tough to choose a winner.


----------



## DanielleH

Here's Ritchie...


----------



## ggdenny

*Connor Posing*

Here's a pic of Connor from this summer. He looks so fluffy!


----------



## Bell

Here's one of my golden boy on green.Hope you like it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Sunny at 13 weeks*

Lycinan Highland Sunshine Girl, better known as Sunny, is already ruling her domain.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

*Bella*

This is a picture of Bella after trying to find her in the garden.


----------



## woodjack

not really much green this time of year up here but this is one of my favorites taken last sunday. hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Walker

Hope I'm putting this in right... 

Here's Jed enjoying one of his favorite toys - a stick.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

This is my love... Diesel with a big smile


----------



## Kwk

Lots of great photos in this thread. 

Here is a pic of Skye from a few weeks ago...


----------



## Amber Aanensen

Wow, what gorgeous Goldens and pictures you all have! Green compliments our breed so nicely.  I wish I had 25 posts, so I could submit this picture of my girl. I take so many of her in the grass, but I think this is my favorite because it shows the gentle expression that all Golden Retrievers have.










Anyway, I know I'm still a nobody here so I'm not actually submitting this, just showing her off.


----------



## Ljilly28

This isnt for the contest, but it's my favorite green & golden picture of mine. It is my dog Raleigh's last day on earth; he paraded around with his usual three tennis balls, tried to catch a frog, swam, and played in the morning, and was gone from hemangiosarcoma/spleen by nightfall( age 13). I want to go like that! (Yuki the boxer puppy is the brindle dog in the grass).








Nature's first green is gold,
Her hardest hue to hold.
Her early leaf's a flower;
But only so an hour.
Then leaf subsides to leaf.
So Eden sank to grief,
So dawn goes down to day.
Nothing gold can stay. Robert Frost


----------

